# Vulcões: Novo ciclo geológico da Terra pode estar a começar junto à Península Ibérica



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2008 às 11:25)

Os vulcões existentes em Portugal continental estão extintos mas o planeta pode estar a entrar num novo ciclo geológico, com uma zona de subducção a sudoeste da Península Ibérica, e a actividade vulcânica não está excluída.


"Com base na distribuição dos sismos, há quem diga que podemos estar a entrar num novo ciclo geológico, que poderá ter como consequência o vulcanismo", afirmou o geólogo José Francisco à agência Lusa.

Na origem do processo estará um fenómeno de subducção, ou seja o mergulho de uma placa sob outra - no caso concreto, da placa oceânica sob a placa continental, em cujo extremo está Portugal - explicou o investigador da Universidade de Aveiro.

De uma forma genérica, o efeito pode ser visto em http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zona_de_subducção.

O investigador alertou, todavia, que - a confirmar-se esta tese - "o vulcanismo apenas se manifestará dentro de milhões de anos", pois a própria subducção leva muito tempo a concretizar-se.

No continente, a actividade vulcânica mais recente tem já cerca de 70 milhões de anos e registou-se no Complexo Vulcânico de Lisboa, cujos 200 quilómetros quadrados se estendem da capital a Torres Vedras, passando por Cascais, Sintra ou Mafra (onde permanece uma chaminé vulcânica de basalto, o Penedo de Lexim).

"Apesar de o complexo estar extinto há tanto tempo, ainda há uma chaminé vulcânica junto à antena da televisão em Monsanto, como houve em Alcabideche", indicou Victor Hugo Forjaz, director do Observatório Vulcanológico e Geotérmico dos Açores, acrescentando que muitos vestígios foram, ao longo dos anos, "cobertos pelo casario, pelos bairros".

Um vulcão é declarado extinto se não teve manifestações exteriores de actividade nos últimos 10 mil anos "e quando os estudos científicos demonstram que debaixo dele não há calor, não há magma que o possa alimentar", explicou Victor Forjaz, acrescentando que "é considerado adormecido se teve erupções recentes ou se tem, à superfície, manifestações de actividade", como fumarolas.

Segundo o especialista, a actividade vulcânica é anunciada "pelo aumento da temperatura do solo com meses de antecedência, pelo aumento da sismicidade e pela variação dos campos magnético e gravimétrico, que são indícios de perigo".

E o que causa uma erupção vulcânica? "O acumular de energias durante um certo número de séculos e factores externos, como uma conjugação de fases da lua e do sol e a existência de forças laterais e verticais na crosta terrestre", esclareceu o director do Observatório.

"Mas todos os investigadores concordam que não há hipótese de os vulcões entrarem em actividade no continente", assinalou, numa posição reiterada por José Francisco, da Universidade de Aveiro, que indicou à Lusa mais alguns vestígios de vulcanismo.

"Na Faixa Piritosa Ibérica, que abrange o Baixo Alentejo e continua para Espanha, o vulcanismo submarino teve forte expressão no início do período Carbónico (360 a 300 milhões de anos), levando à formação de jazigos minerais como a mina de Neves Corvo, a mais importante em actividade em Portugal", exemplificou.

No entanto, tantos milhões de anos passados, os vestígios estão erodidos, "sendo muito difícil saber qual a morfologia do aparelho vulcânico que existiu no Alentejo", pois tanto pode ter assumido a forma de cone vulcânico como pode ter-se apresentado sob a forma de fissuras que expeliram lava.

Em Sines, também são detectáveis "duas ou três chaminés", adiantou Victor Hugo Forjaz à Lusa, assinalando ainda a existência de um complexo vulcânico no Algarve.

Associado à Serra de Monchique, este complexo teve derradeiros sinais de actividade há 72 ou 75 milhões de anos, sendo ainda observável uma chaminé vulcânica na Praia da Luz, perto de Lagos.

Os vestígios de actividade surgem ainda noutras regiões, como no Distrito de Leiria (Nazaré, Peniche, Caldas da Rainha, Leiria) mas, seja devido ao desgaste causado pela passagem dos anos ou ao desconhecimento de quem é leigo na matéria, não é fácil detectá-los, como assinalou José Francisco.

"Muitas vezes as pessoas passam ao lado da história geológica, o público não sabe o que tem debaixo dos pés, de que é que as rochas por onde passamos todos os dias são testemunho", concluiu o geólogo da Universidade de Aveiro.

Fonte: LUSA


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2008 às 12:26)

*Re: Vulcões: Novo ciclo geológico da Terra pode estar a começar junto à Península Ibé*

Sem dúvida que estamos a entrar num novo periodo geológico  tem havido sismos em locais que raramente havia, sismos de magnitude de 5 graus tem sido cada vez mais frequentes, e teem acordado cada vez mais vulcões...será que a continuar isto desta maneira, o renascer do vulcanismo em Portugal irá demorar assim tantos milhões como o senhor doutor afirma ?? 

Não esquecer que o maior vulcão do mundo está debaixo do gelo da Antártida e o maior depósito de magma está por baixo da Sibéria.


----------



## psm (7 Jul 2008 às 15:51)

*Re: Vulcões: Novo ciclo geológico da Terra pode estar a começar junto à Península Ibé*

Eu já tinha postado no tema de sismologia e vulcanismo em certos sitios perto de lisboa, que se podem visitar.
Volto a referenciar a soleira dos pianos(doleritos) em Magoito,pois sem duvida é espectacular.

Em resposta ao Mário Barros vai demorar bastante tempo, até que haja vulcões em Portugal,pois é um processo que demora milhares de anos(as quantidades de forças, e energia são colossais).
O complexo vulcanico de lisboa teve haver com a separação entre o "continente europeu" e o americano, algo de completamente diferente do que possa haver no futuro(tipo de vulcanismo).

O autor da afirmação esqueceu-se de referir a serra de sintra, pois esta é um sistema sub-vulcanico.A serra de sintra teve na sua origem uma altura e  com o nivel médio de mar hoje em dia de +- 2400 m, e levou 50 milhões de anos de erosão, até o sienito e granito ficar á amostra.
Tem de idade +-80 milhões de anos.


----------



## psm (7 Jul 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Vulcões: Novo ciclo geológico da Terra pode estar a começar junto à Península Ibé*

Esqueci-me de referir, que já está a acontecer a colisão entre Africa e a Euroasia,e não estou entender com esta afirmação do novo ciclo geológico,pois os vulcões já existem no Mediterraneo de como amostra da colisão entre continentes.


----------

